# Any one still use or have Micro-Flite arrows



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Still have quite a few laying around but cant say any have been shot in many years


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

*I still like 'em a lot!*

I still have twenty-one (21) #7s that are 29 inches long and weigh in at about 500g w a 125g head. Shoot 'em almost every day.

I also have eight (8) Bear Kodiak arrows that I believe were made by Micro-Flite for Bear.

They are tough; they are either straight or they are broken! They have worked fine for me in bows from 35 to 55 lbs, though the old spine chart says 30-35/35-40. 

I shoot 'em in my old Bear bows: A Kodiak Magnum and two (2) Grizzlies, all from 1969.


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

I have ONE with flawless fletching that was a gift from Grove Reeder to my wife.

And, no, I don't shoot it. The whole arrow's about 125 grains.


----------

